# De-Energize Control Enclosure



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You want to modify the circuit but you don't know how to de-energize it? Sounds sketchy.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What is the capacitor for?


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

butterblum said:


> I need to modify the circuit in a controls enclosure. It is a single phase, 120V circuit that draws 33 amps under full load. All that is in the enclosure is a disconnect, a large contactor, a terminal block, a timing relay, and a couple of push buttons.
> If the enclosure is unplugged and the disconnect is off, are there any possible points that could still be energized/carry a voltage?
> Thanks


You should call an electrician before you hurt yourself.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

butterblum said:


> I need to modify the circuit in a controls enclosure. It is a single phase, 120V circuit that draws 33 amps under full load. All that is in the enclosure is a disconnect, a large contactor, a terminal block, a timing relay, and a couple of push buttons.
> If the enclosure is unplugged and the disconnect is off, are there any possible points that could still be energized/carry a voltage?
> Thanks


Yep 
And you could feel a lot of pain, for a long time :vs_boom:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

